# Uh Oh....look who I met today...



## minimule (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a friend that is a horse trader. Her SO just dropped this little herd off at her house today. I made the mistake of driving by........ She gave me permission to post them here and add them to my website.

The boys all need homes. I want the jennys! They're all adorable of course. I'm taking the boys to our "Pig Pen Playday" tomorrow to show them off. Hopefully to find them homes.

The white jenny looks to be about 3 and has been exposed to a jack. She is actually a sorrel spotted.

The brown jenny just had a foal pulled from her and she is also exposed to a jack.

Both jennys are sweet and easy to catch and handle.















The little boys, all weanlings, need a lot of work. They are scared and not trained/handled at all.

This one is TINY, well, all except his ears! His ears are longer than his face but it makes him that much cuter!











This one is the handsomest of the group. He is very straight and is nicely balanced. I'm trying to convince one of my friends she really needs him even though he is young. You can see in the photo how much smaller that first guy is.






This guy has a nice head and really pretty eyes. He would be my second choice if I were looking to get another jack.






Then the last little guy. VERY shy!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 27, 2006)

Shawna, They are adorable...now if only I was ALOT closer



: :bgrin I like that white jenny, I think she should be in my barn... :bgrin



: oh heck..I think they should all be in my barn! I lOVE that little tiny jack with the long ears, you just want to hug him! Dont Colleen need a few more?



:



: Hope you find GREAT homes for all of them! Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 27, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh my goodness,,, how precious!



: I wish I were closer... Please keep us posted on the adoptions... Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## minimule (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree! I REALLY want those 2 girls. I don't know how Kilroy would take to them but I think one of my stallions might breed a jenny.

You know.....I'd really love to meet you in person and meet all your kids! A road trip would be fun!



: :aktion033:

Colleen has gotten quite a collection lately. Lets see, they bought 4 from a lady in Nebraska a few years back, then one of those had a foal. Then they got a "rescue" boy. Then they bought a standard donk for a friend but ended up keeping him themselves. THEN a couple months ago they bought 2 BLM donks, jack and pregnant jenny. Had the jack gelded on the way home and then about 2 weeks ago the jenny foaled a little jennet. THEN someone called them saying a friend was going to dump their donk on the mesa if they didn't find a home for him THAT day. They would have done it too. Colleen's hubby said they would take him. Now they have a team of standards named Harley and Davidson! :bgrin I think their donkey herd is up to about 10? Plus they have 3 mules and a Halflinger mare + all the mini horses they owned before.

I told her she really needs to learn the word "NO".



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 28, 2006)

I sure hope the Jacks get a loving/longtime home



:

I too, wish I lived closer



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 28, 2006)

Colleen emailed me about all the donks she has got lately, and she told me all about the woman in Nebraska..dont she still have quit a few to get rid of? Colleen say NO--your kidding right???? She loves her donkeys! Sounds like she really does like the BLM's she has, and said they were coming along really great. That would be cool if your stallion would breed a jenny. Have you tried him with one yet? ...or you could always borrow The Frostman. :bgrin He would love to meet your jennys



:



: ROAD TRIP--anytime! :aktion033:



: :aktion033: I have to go and email Colleen now and tell her I think she NEEDS a few of these little ones you have. :bgrin :lol:



:, Corinne


----------



## jdomep (Oct 28, 2006)

They are all just wonderful! Don't you just wish we had someone who just drove from Washington to NM to Wisconsin and PA (and everywhere inbetween)delivering donks to us



:


----------



## lilfoot (Oct 28, 2006)

: YUP!!



:

Sandy


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 28, 2006)

jdomep said:


> They are all just wonderful! Don't you just wish we had someone who just drove from Washington to NM to Wisconsin and PA (and everywhere inbetween)delivering donks to us
> 
> 
> 
> :


Sure do !!

I miss having a Jack so bad.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 28, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Don't forget Alabama...lol I would take one or two in a heartbeat!



: Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 28, 2006)

well.......... I know SOMEONE on this forum who DOES do alot of driving and delivering...hmmmm. wonder if Shawna is going to read this :bgrin



:



: Shawna, you could always bribe Dave and tell him you want to come up for deer hunting in Wisconsin, and you have a place to stay! :bgrin



: OK..OK... so its not like the BIG GAME hunting your use to, but you just might see a BIG buck or a nice big black bear.. :bgrin BTY--I emailed Colleen and told her I think she needs a few more



: :bgrin Corinne


----------



## Beccy (Oct 28, 2006)

They are all lovely



Hope they all get great homes.


----------



## minimule (Oct 28, 2006)

THE BOYS FOUND A HOME! One guy bought all 4. He wants to raise them and train them as a 4 up! COOL! Now I just need to place those jennys...hmmmm,.....where could they go...



:

We also took in a rescue mini donk today. He is a little spotted boy out of 2 spotted's. They thought he was a jack but I don't believe it. He has a small bag there but it ain't got anything in it :new_shocked:



: He didn't appreciate me back there either! He is very cute but in dire need of some TLC. His feet haven't been done in who knows how long, he is potbellied big time, thin on top and has no clue what you want to do with him. I got a friend to take him home and she said when she gave him his grass tonight he didn't even know what it was. The whole situtation there is pretty ugly. Still working on getting some standard jennys out of there.

Hey man....I'll road trip anywhere! We love to explore and meet new folks all over the place. Have truck/trailer...will travel!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 28, 2006)

gee :bgrin



:



: now let me think.. where could those jennys go??? I am so glad you found a home for the boys and a 4 up will be so nice! That is so sad about the little spotted, but I am sure with some ..OK, alot--of TLC he will be doing great in no time. Corinne


----------



## Beccy (Oct 28, 2006)

minimule said:


> THE BOYS FOUND A HOME! One guy bought all 4. He wants to raise them and train them as a 4 up! COOL! Now I just need to place those jennys...hmmmm,.....where could they go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad the boys have got a home!!! Poor little spotted boy though, hope he lucks out too. Glad your friend is able to take him for now.

Something tells me the girls should be packing their bags, I don't think you can hold out much longer!! :bgrin


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 28, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]I'm so glad the boys got adopted and I'm sure they are happy to be able to stay together too...



: Sure wish you could just put that white jenny on the next train to Alabama...lol With all of this red mud/dirt down here, she would always be a pretty color of pink! Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]

Edited to say please give the shy little spotted rescue a great big ((((HUG))))) for me!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 22, 2006)

jdomep said:


> They are all just wonderful! Don't you just wish we had someone who just drove from Washington to NM to Wisconsin and PA (and everywhere inbetween)delivering donks to us
> 
> 
> 
> :


I'LL DO IT!!! i would love to drive all over meeting you guys and tons and tons of donkeys... but wait, how would i survive without my own... and they don't want to be in the trailer all the time... :no:

oh well, i guess i will just have to stay home with them



:


----------

